# Player Expectations: Emeka Okafor



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Like some other boards, I think this is a good idea. So I'll be doing one of these for all, or mostly all our players. Starting with Emeka Okafor.

Our franchise player as of now, and last years rookie of the year. 

2004-2005 Stats...
15.1 PPG on 44.7% shooting.
10.9 RPG
1.71 BPG

So what kind of stats do you expect for Emeka next year?

I'd say....... 16.7 PPG / 11.2 RPG / 2.0 BPG


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd also expect him to average 2-3 assists with felton behind him and may across.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

15.8 Ppg
11.4 Rpg
2.7 Bpg


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Okafor's gonna be a double double machine his whole career. I think he'll slightly improve his stats this year. My predictions are 17 ppg, 11 rpg, 2 apg, 2.5 bpg.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

His rebound rate isn't that superb, but...

16 / 11.5 / 2


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I expect him to continue to be a double double threat and more aware offensively. His scoring should rise if Felton can penetrate and get him open looks. Is 18PPG too optimistic?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I expect him to continue to be a double double threat and more aware offensively. His scoring should rise if Felton can penetrate and get him open looks. Is 18PPG too optimistic?


not at all imo. His offensive game was starting to look a lot better at the end of last season and was putting 20/10 games up with regularity. Plus, having someone like Felton and May is helpful because then teams can't just gang up on him like they did last seaosn.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Are you considering that because the Bobcats have more options (Felton, May, Brezec, and Wallace) Okafor will get the ball less? I think somewhere around 16 PPG is more realistic.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

16.4 Ppg
11.1 Rpg
2.5 Bpg


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

16,5 Ppg
11 Rpg
1,9 Bpg
47,5 % shooting


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Premier said:


> Are you considering that because the Bobcats have more options (Felton, May, Brezec, and Wallace) Okafor will get the ball less? I think somewhere around 16 PPG is more realistic.


Yes I am considering that, and I still think that he'll score aruond 18 ppg. I still think that he'll get a similar number of touches that he got last season.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

15ppg
12rpg
4.7apg
2.1bpg


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

18ppg, 11.5rpg, 2apg, 2.5 bpg in about 38 mpg.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

16.8 ppg
11.9 rpg
2.2 bpg
3.3 apg


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

17.2 Ppg
11.5 Rpg
2.1 Bpg


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

16/17 ppg
12 rpg
2 apg
2 bpg

Man, I cannot imagine how good he will be in a couple of years


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

16-20 points
10-12 rebounds
1.5-2.5 blocks
50% shooting

that's what i expect from okafor this year.


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

Seems like Emeka is getting BIGGER and BETTER... Read an article, he's up to 3 days a week on yoga and has gained 18 lbs. of muscles! Wow, at 273 lbs. the boy is definantly gonna have an impact on the game.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Lets hope he doesn't lose any abilitiy with this new muscle


----------

